
Localtest.me redirects to 127.0.0.1 for local testing - tarp
http://readme.localtest.me/
======
towaway1138
Today it does. Tomorrow maybe it goes to my nefarious host...

------
howard941
What is the advantage of this over either the dotted quad or the unqualified
localhost name with the appropriate hosts record?

